# Useful Tool at a Reasonable Price



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, a good finishing sander is a great tool to have. PC's 330 hasn't changed in over 30 years and is still their most popular selling powertool. Finish sanders have fallen along the wayside in recent years because of the ROS, but many cabinet and furniture makers still use a finish sander to prepare their pieces to take a finish. I'm glad to see you're happy with your purchase and I hope it gives you years of trouble free service.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you like this model , wait until you get to use a PC330…it's a REAL finishing sander !
The Difference = Night and Day
I would use yours or my PC ROS for initial sanding on rough stuff and then follow up with a PC330
Check out the reviews on Amazon.com : )


----------

